# Cockatiel



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

Just Traded 4 West of England Tumblers for a baby cinnamon pearl cockatiel. Not sure what to name it?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Since your lovebird is named Pepper, how about Salty, or even Cinnamon? We went to Pet Smart last week and they had two lovebirds that were adorable. If I didn't already have so many birds they would be home with me now.

We also have a cockatiel named Molly. She escaped from someone about 3 years ago and we found her clinging to the side of our aviary. We ran ads in the paper and contacted a local exotic bird society who tried to help us locate the owner with no luck - or I guess I should say with luck for us because she is family now and I couldn't imagine not having her.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

I know I just want to take all the birds home with me. lol My mom would KILL me. I only get one Love bird and that is it. I am going to spoil this bird as soon as I get it.
Taylor


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Name*

The cockateil's name is Catiel. It a baby and it is learning how to step up on our finger. We catch it out of the cage and put it on our shoulder. It just says peep.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

UPCD,
Put a towel on the back of a couch, put the baby on the towel, and just sit on the couch. Let your baby approach you, get on your shoulder. Have seeds, treats available, and give Catiel lots of attention when he approaches and gets on you. Tiels love to have their cheeks and crests preened, but be gebtle if there's still alot of quills, they can be tender. Tiels are so sweet, so much fun. I had one many years ago, that everyone wanted, he was so tame. His name was TikiTagAlong. Hope you have many happy years with your new baby.
Daryl


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Pigeonmama. Sounds like a relaxing way to bond. Catiel is on a towel on my shoulder as I write to you. How have you been doing?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Doing better, now. Still miss my little "Squawk Mouth" but thankful that I had him as long as I did. Raining like crazy up here today, badly needed.I'm headed to work shortly.
Daryl
By the way, don't be afraid to keep Catiel wing clipped. Enjoy him, tiels are ultimate love birds if bonded with you correctly. My little bird used to talk better than some people I deal with.(And was smarter than some, too)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Peep*

is all the sound so far. Wow rain, would like some of that. We got some thunder that scared me to death. I now I why people can get afraid of thunder. Never heard it that loud before. I think it time to trim wing feathers again. Are you going to get aother cockatiel?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

upcd,
No, as much as I loved Tiki, there's no replacing him. I'll stick with my pigeons.
Daryl


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Good for you!*

Hear you there I love those pigeons too. Lady T. what a lucky find and nice catch. Does your bird talk? Boy or girl?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear upcd - I'm sorry, but my Molly died about a week after that post. We don't really know why - the vet thinks possibly being eggbound and periotonitis. I had posted about this but later deleted it because I didn't think it right to put it in with a happy posting about a baby cockatiel. 

I miss her dreadfully but I am thankful we had her almost three years. We may get another but right now I just can't.

maggie


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

For your lost. she must have been special to you. Have alot of animals and rehabbing I see death more than I care to. Which all animal never get sick and died. But I try and look at all the new babies and I get happy again.


----------

